# Fretless piccolo bass solo



## distressed_romeo (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## Desecrated (Jul 17, 2007)

Let me se if I get this straight, He has a lefty but he still has the lower strings toward the floor. Thats cool.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 17, 2007)

Go with what works I guess. I've seen other bass players (Jimmy Haslip for instance) who play with that arrangement without any apparent problems.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 17, 2007)

that´s what happens when bass/guitar companies don´t make lefty instruments... lefty people just flipém over and playém the wrong way...

this guy seems to have gotten used to that, and when getting the bass he´s playing, he had it strung up that way, cuz´that´s what he´s used to now 
(notice it IS a lefty bass, just strung the right-handed way)

happens alot, really...


----------



## Durero (Jul 17, 2007)

Incredibly bright tone for a fretless. Loved the playing!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 17, 2007)

So...what again is the difference between a piccolo bass from a guitar with a long scale, minus electronics of course.


----------



## Durero (Jul 17, 2007)

I'd say the main differences are tone & feel. Even baritone guitars are usually well under the 34" scale of a bass, and coupled with the convention of bassists playing with a much higher string tension & therefore string gage can lead to a very contrasting tone even when playing the same pitch.

There's also string spacing & action issues that would suggest that bassists could be more comfortable playing a piccolo bass than a guitar - so they can use their same finger techniques.


Think of the sound of a normal bass and how easy it is to distinguish it from guitar even when the bassist plays on their high D & G strings which overlap the range of a guitar.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 17, 2007)

MF_Kitten said:


> that´s what happens when bass/guitar companies don´t make lefty instruments... lefty people just flipém over and playém the wrong way...
> 
> this guy seems to have gotten used to that, and when getting the bass he´s playing, he had it strung up that way, cuz´that´s what he´s used to now
> (notice it IS a lefty bass, just strung the right-handed way)
> ...



my thought aswell


----------



## Variant (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow... that was really stellar. I love his use of atonal stuff.



Desecrated said:


> Let me se if I get this straight, He has a lefty but he still has the lower strings toward the floor. Thats cool.



It's called upside-down-backwards. My first guitar teacher played that way, because that was the way he first had a guitar handed to him... Dick Dale plays this way also. It doesn't help the necessitation for a left-handed guitar however. My teacher simply had a LP double-cut (which is symmetrical) that had the electronics reversed in it.


----------

